# Full Gizzard Shad



## JoyAnonymous (Sep 14, 2021)

Out of curiosity I am up by Lake Erie and cast net very often for shiners to use for a variety of species. I often times run into Gizzard Shad schools and was wondering if anyone would be interested in them! I often get in a single cast net session over 50 gizzard shad and if there is an interest I can freeze them and disperse them to anglers who may be in need. Let me know!

Update: Thanks to all who have reached out, no longer providing bait as the schools of shad have spread out more and returned to the lake


----------



## meisjedog (Oct 4, 2010)

It's a bit of a process(to me) to freeze them retaining the scent. They will keep on ice for a few days and a 3 day old ripe shad is a cat meat whistle


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

A guy told me he catches a few hundred, places them on a sheet pan and freezes them whole.
THEN he puts them in zip lock bags or vacuum packs. He does it this way to keep the blood in tact.

I do want to get me a throw net one of these days.


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

Id be interested but depends on where your located at


----------



## JIMSWHIM (Aug 20, 2007)

I would be interested in some shad. I should be coming up on the 17th or 18th of June. Where are you located and how do you save them and what is the cost ? Thanks Jim


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

TClark said:


> A guy told me he catches a few hundred, places them on a sheet pan and freezes them whole.
> THEN he puts them in zip lock bags or vacuum packs. He does it this way to keep the blood in tact.
> 
> I do want to get me a throw net one of these days.


?? To keep the blood intact?


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

YES, blood intact. If you process shad with a vacuum sealer, you'll squeeze the blood out of them.
Freeze the whole shad on a sheet pan "first"...ya can't squeeze em cause they're frozen, not soft.

Everybody has their own ways of doing things, eh?


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

gotcha.... never heard of that method.... will hafta try it


----------

